
The Psychology of “OK, Boomer” - Pick-A-Hill2019
https://www.psychologytoday.com/gb/blog/how-do-you-know/201911/the-psychology-ok-boomer
======
Quequau
I'm old enough to be just barely a boomer and I have to admit that I've long
suspected that if all the kids, _en masse_ , ever figure out just how much was
given away or squandered to facilitate lifestyles that besides not being
sustainable were in many important ways inauthentic, that there would be some
sort of major generational strife. Maybe not as violent and wrenching as the
Cultural Revolution or the Killing Fields but something deservedly unpleasant
and disruptive.

"OK Boomer" is basically the tiniest slight that's producible in the English
language and it's being passed around on images and gifs as jokes. That's it.
Nevertheless, it's provoked a stream of pathetic outrage and whiny articles
coming from the status quo.

~~~
charlesism
Your generation had "Don't trust anyone over 30!”

We should revise the message to be “people of all generations make lousy
decisions” and leave it at that.

~~~
Pick-A-Hill2019
One of the reasons I posted this is because I was interested in finding out if
this (ok Boomer) was the historic equivalent of 'Ok Gramps' or if the under-
laying sentiment is substantially different this time round. You are right
that each generation holds the previous to blame so maybe it is just the
amplification effects of social media. Perhaps it is thanks to the internet
that different generations now share some common domains of social interaction
and therefore have an increased awareness of others views. The disconnect
between the opposing views seems different and I'm unsure about why. Is this a
storm in a teacup or is there a sense of real frustration on the part of you,
the new generation?

